# Japanese "Last Samurai" actor talks about new christian samurai movie



## fantzipants (May 23, 2008)

> Fri, May 23, 2008
> 
> GOOD SOIL: LAST SAMURAI to First Christian Samurai
> 
> ...


For more info please go to the following link


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2008)

Sounds good..i'll probably check it out..even though i don't think this is particularly news..


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 23, 2008)

Definitely not news and sounds like a propaganda movie.


----------



## fantzipants (May 23, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> Definitely not news and sounds like a propaganda movie.



Is there an entertainment section that this can be transfered to?


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 23, 2008)

There is

Some mod should move it any time soon.


----------



## T4R0K (May 23, 2008)

Well, as long it's not about the first scientologist samurai...

Oh wait...


----------



## fantzipants (May 23, 2008)

Saufsoldat said:


> There is
> 
> Some mod should move it any time soon.


heh sorry should have searched for it first. lol at the scientologist joke


----------

